
Ask HN: List of tools (GUI, natural language) that generate code - ripvanwinkle
I am specifically thinking of programming tools that allow kids (or even adults) to string together blocks in a GUI or some natural language way that can then be used to emit JavaScript, Python etc.<p>I thought I&#x27;d seen a mention on HN but I can&#x27;t find it and maybe I am using the wrong term to look for it
======
thedevindevops
Are you talking about
[https://developers.google.com/blockly/](https://developers.google.com/blockly/)
?

~~~
ripvanwinkle
Thank you. Thats one for sure, are there others. I seem to recall other

